# Cali  Orange....Nirvana



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

3-4  weeks  in flower...2  diffrent  phenos...not  excited  about the  stretched  one in  back But  love the  fetured  one and  glad  ive  got  4 soild clones  in  veg  now...Cant  wait  to  smoke  her...take  care  and  b  safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

:rofl:   sorry  for  the  flipped  out  pics  I  was  playing  with  cam  dont  know  how  fix  yet..just  flip  moniter  upside  down  for  that  first  pic..:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

lookin fine! when u edit the post click rotate


----------



## gmo (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice colas 4u.  Looking great. :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

I  tried  *2Dog*..I  dont  know How  sorry:hitchair:


*gmo*..thanks  buddy:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   sorry  for  the  flipped  out  pics  I  was  playing  with  cam  dont  know  how  fix  yet..just  flip  moniter  upside  down  for  that  first  pic..:giggle:




:confused2: What flipped pic?....Looking nice....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

just tell everyone that it's growing in one of them topsy turvey tomato planters!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao:


:watchplant:


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2009)

ah much better. does it smell like oranges?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

I  was  thinking  more  apples  *umbra*..lol the  one  is  just  wonderful  for 4  weeks..


thanks for  stopping  by  *Umbra  *and  *IronLungs  *

take  care and  be safe


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking great 4U, I tried to scratch and sniff the monitor to no avial.....I'm sure the smell is as great as they look.


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

nice smoke! i can smell the goodness from here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

hey  *chef*...Dont  go  pinching  any  of  my  Buds:hitchair:


*First time*...i  wish  we  ha  smellOvision  too:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

:rofl:  gimme some:rant:  it's just a little pinch:holysheep:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 7, 2009)

4u looks great. your gunna have to turn your house into 1 grow room & sleep in the shed w/ as many plants as you got going on. lol


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

very nice colas...will it be orange at the end?


----------

